# Flights to the UK



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

What do people do for the best value flights return to and from uk, ideally Birmingham. Emirates are a rip off...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> What do people do for the best value flights return to and from uk, ideally Birmingham. Emirates are a rip off...


There are loads of airlines that operate out of Dubai, so do not restrict yourself to Emirates. Book early and consider stopovers as well. You can get a ticket with Gulf Air for half the price quoted by Emirates if you are prepared to go via Bahrain or Qatar.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

looked at gulf air for a flight in december, it was more than emirates... arent there anytihng for like 200 pound or something


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> What do people do for the best value flights return to and from uk, ideally Birmingham. Emirates are a rip off...



I regularly fly Emirates (from Birmingham) and i wouldn't consider them a rip-off at all. In fact they are one of the best airlines i've flown with. Certainly much better than most European/US airlines, and that's including several of the 'big-name' ones.

Sure, you might be able to find cheaper flights elsewhere (e.g. Air France/Lufthansa), but you'll end up with surly service, poor quality/selection of meals and insufficient legroom.

For short haul flights Emirates may be more luxurious than you really need, but for a long haul flight i'm quite willing to pay that little bit extra for the added comfort/service.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> looked at gulf air for a flight in december, it was more than emirates... arent there anytihng for like 200 pound or something


Depends on the time of year and how flexible you're willing to be on the departure date. I got a return with BA for £320 (including all taxes) you can also choose where you seat if you go on the online check-in as soon as it opens (24hrs before you fly) then pick the seats near the doors and you get loads of legroom. 

Also before you go on the site, delete your cookies, history because some website will inflate the prices the second time you go on to get you to book quicker.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah i heard that...

just looking for something cheap for the moment until we sort our money out etc, looked at gulf, etihad, ba, emirates, all over 350 pound, 2 of us, it adds up...


----------



## padsam (Aug 28, 2008)

Ethihad from Dublin-Abu Dhabi direct cost me 550euro, flights to Dub from UK can be dirt cheap if booked in advance.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> yeah i heard that...
> 
> just looking for something cheap for the moment until we sort our money out etc, looked at gulf, etihad, ba, emirates, all over 350 pound, 2 of us, it adds up...


We fly back and forth quite bit and have had to fly last minute and managed to get a flight for £350.00 rtrn. Normally the company have had to fork out over £500 rtrn. Some friends recently came out here for about £275 rtrn with Virgin. I don't know if it would cost the same on a reverse flight. I've never flown for anything cheaper and consider the £350.00 as a good rate. As with a lot of airlines if you book ahead or take one of their last minute deals you could save yourself some money. Good Luck with your search mate!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> looked at gulf air for a flight in december, it was more than emirates... arent there anytihng for like 200 pound or something



December is peak season and ticket prices would be higher as a lot of expats fly home for Xmas. You need to book a few months in advance to get really cheap rates but I think £200 would be pushing it!


----------

